# REPLACING PLASTIC FENDER EXTENSIONS



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Is there a link out there showing how to replace the plastic fender extensions ? Could it be easy as unscrewing a few bolts within the wheelwell & swapping out ? when my car comes in , I'm gonna try to get a price on a new one , I got a quote on a usedone from a parted out wagon & it's gonna run $95 . I'll also call some body repair shops & see how much they want .


----------

